# Breeder Imput



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi muddy, welcome  I'm not sure that I had heard of this breeder, but after looking over the website, I too see no red flags--she definitely seems worth pursuing! Love that she raises the dogs in her house w/o kennels. Her dogs have relatives of my dogs' in their pedigrees too


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I haven't heard of them, but if Zooeysmom doesn't see any red flags, I would definitely contact. What an ideal Standard owner you will be!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I can tell you a little bit about Rosebud. Maxine, one of their breeding bitches, is a littermate to my Cammie. Cammie is a fabulous dog -- very good structure, and a fabulous calm, sweet temperament. I also know Cammie and Maxine's mother. She is a delightful small black standard with very good structure, good health, and soulful eyes that would make your heart melt. (Cammie and her mother are related to Maxine, but not to any of Linda's other breeding dogs.)

I have a friend who recently purchased a puppy from Linda. She was very interested in the possibility of getting a Cammie relative, and knew that Rosebud had Cammie's sisters (one sister has since been retired). Her pup was from a Maxine x Desmond litter. My friend visited Rosebud before making the decision to purchase and she was delighted with everything she saw. She particularly liked Maxine who lives with Linda's mother. My friend absolutely adored Desmond. She said she would take Desmond home in a heartbeat if she could! So she was pretty happy to get a puppy with Desmond as the dad and Cammie's sister as the mom. I think Desmond is the daddy dog for a lot of Linda's litters. My friend has been very pleased with her puppy. The pup's temperament is just fabulous. My friend was comfortable with what she could see of Linda's breeding operations and overall, I think she had a very positive experience with Rosebud. 

Definitely a breeder that I think would be worth looking into.


----------



## muddydobiepawz (Sep 5, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input. I am very happy to hear good things. I can tell you exactly what Doberman breeders to steer clear from and what ones to pursue and I can tell you immediately if there are any red flags but Poodles I am still learning the pedigrees and all the in and outs. I learned early on with Dobes that reputation among fellow breed owners is key to knowing whether or not a breeder is good. To hear good things eases my mind a lot. 

I did go ahead and e-mail Linda and am anxiously waiting for a reply! Cammie your friend's experience sounded excellent and I am so glad you mentioned the pups temperament because with everything I want to do with my pup I need a dog with an outstanding temperament. 

I did ask Linda in my e-mail if I could meet her and her dogs in person so hopefully she will comply. I also frequent the show world so asked if there was a possibility of meeting up at a show. 

I will keep everyone posted and thank you again for your responses!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Edited: Please read The Poodle Forum Rules, especially the following:

8. You will not post any messages anywhere on this site that are for the promotion or advertising of any website, forums, products, email address, business, MLM activity, or other entities that you have an affiliation with (No Self-Promotion). If you wish to become a forum vendor or sponsor please contact the forum administrator.

You cannot solicit members publicly OR privately for any of the above. Doing so will result in an indefinite suspension of your account.

Do not post links and/or references in signatures, posts or anywhere on PF to other forums, message boards or online communities.

9. You will not post any messages that pertain to advertising/selling dogs or puppies (or any other live animal), or advertising/seeking any breeding services such as a stud dog or breeding your bitch. PF does not act as a medium to facilitate breedings, and all such type of threads will be deleted.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am glad peppersb already answered since I knew she would be able to directly answer about Rosebud. I do have a suggestion for you of another breeder if you want to go a bit further east (specifically to Connecticut). Look at Madela Poodles. They are my Javelin's breeders and are planning two black litters in the next few months.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

I've visited Rosebud and chatted with Linda for over an hour. You may want to give her a call versus email her since she stays so busy. I loved how her dogs lived in the house, had a big backyard to play in, and all seemed like happy pups. All of her dogs were very friendly and got along well together. I met a few of her puppies and they were very laid back for 8 week olds.  Some of her breeding girls were on the thin side but otherwise I wouldn't hesitate to get a pup from Linda.


----------

